# The Element Song



## Loki (Oct 20, 2005)

http://www.privatehand.com/flash/elements.html

 A neat little flash movie for Tom Lehrer's "Element Song". Enjoy!


----------



## Sam (Oct 21, 2005)

I memorized this song for extra credit in my sophmore year of chemistry. I still remember a bit of it

oh theres antimony arsenic aluminum selenium
and hydrogen and oxygen and nitrogen and renium
and nickle neodyminon nepteunian germanian
and iron, amerithium, lutenian uraniam
europian zirconoiam eh... I cant r emember any more


----------



## Loki (Oct 21, 2005)

Samantha said:
			
		

> I memorized this song for extra credit in my sophmore year of chemistry.


 Great way to motivate chemistry studies. Kudos to your teachers and to you for memorizing it.


----------



## Sam (Feb 15, 2006)

I only partially memorized it, apparently.
lol


----------



## stone_dragone (Jul 6, 2006)

More nerd music..NERDS ROCK!


----------



## wee_blondie (Jul 25, 2006)

Hahahahahaha!  I'm a chemist by trade and know all the words - geek alert!!!!

Love it.


----------



## Kacey (Jul 25, 2006)

That was hysterical... I sent it to the science department at the middle school where I teach.


----------



## mrhnau (Jul 25, 2006)

wee_blondie said:
			
		

> Hahahahahaha!  I'm a chemist by trade and know all the words - geek alert!!!!
> 
> Love it.



Chemist rock! yeah!

I'm on the biological side, so I normally deal with about 10 atoms types  I remember most of them from high school though LOL


----------



## wee_blondie (Jul 26, 2006)

Glad I'm not the only one round here with geek-tendancies.....oh, wait a minute.....we're on a web forum.....guess we're all in touch with our "inner nerds"


 :feedtroll


----------

